# Wilderness Systems Tarpon 14' For Sale



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellow, rudder system,

brand new sail kit purchased from Pensacola Kayak & Sail,used twice, works great simple set up

paddle Harmony

bottom machine(liquid mounted through hull), ram mount rod holders and two behind the seatonly used a fewtimes...$750 

pm or call me if you want to look at it. 850-375-1521


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

pictures added


----------



## jj20ttu (Jan 29, 2008)

Still for sale?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

yes still for sale, give us a call if you want to come look.


----------



## jj20ttu (Jan 29, 2008)

Could you explain a little more about the bottom machine. I am new to this, i assume it is some sort of FF, or Depth finder. I am out of town until end of Feb. I may send a friend out to look at it. He is in Destin. Were are y'all located?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jj20ttu (1/29/2008)*Could you explain a little more about the bottom machine. I am new to this, i assume it is some sort of FF, or Depth finder. I am out of town until end of Feb. I may send a friend out to look at it. He is in Destin. Were are y'all located?


I talked to your friend tonight, I think he said he may come by this weekend and check it out.


----------

